# easy carbo, nutrition+, jbl ferropol 24......ahhh?



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont ever like to see people using nitrate removers. It makes it hard to tell if your tank is truly cycled or not. 

Liquid ferts always seem like a waste to me when it comes to N, P and K. You can get dry ferts for super cheap and they'll last you a long time. Never used Easy Carbo, but what I see online doesn't seem to indicate that it would raise iron too terrible much. If it's anything like Seachem's Excel, it will very likely cause your vals to melt, but shouldnt be an issue for your otos. It looks like a carbon supplement, but you have pressurized CO2, so why do you need it? 

As for your GSA, increasing your P levels might help. I notice GSA outbreaks when I'm forgetful on my dosing. Might could throw in a nerite snail or two to help with the cleanup.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

starscream said:


> I'm new to planted tank forum and really need your help....[/quote
> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starscream (May 31, 2009)

Hi Danakin & Darkblade

Thank you so much for your replies (I didn't think I was going to get one let alone two because of the length of my question).

I have taken all of your advice on board....

I have stripped out the nitrate remover and the phosphate remover tonight.

I think I've been the victim of a rip off fish shop.......why the hell did they recommended easy carb when I had already got pressurised CO2 and why are they telling me I need a nitrate remover? 

Anyway rant over - can I ask one last question - What dry ferts do you buy and where do you get them from?


Thanks once again


Lee


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

This also might help, think local:

www.UKAPS.org

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

starscream said:


> I think I've been the victim of a rip off fish shop.......why the hell did they recommended easy carb when I had already got pressurised CO2 and why are they telling me I need a nitrate remover?


The bottom line is to make money.



starscream said:


> Anyway rant over - can I ask one last question - What dry ferts do you buy and where do you get them from?


You will need the following, at the very least:
Potassium nitrate (KNO3)
Potassium dihydrogen phosphate (KH2PO4)
Some sort of micronutrient/trace element mix

Depending on your water chemistry, you may also need (to boost your gH):
Magnesium sulfate (MgSO4)
Calcium sulfate (CaSO4)
Potassium sulfate (K2SO4)

I get my dry fertilizers through a local hydroponics store. See if you have any around you. If not, there are several online stores that sell them; however, you will have to check with your country's import laws.


----------



## starscream (May 31, 2009)

Thanks plantbrain - your link pointed me in the direction of aquaessentials where I have ordered the dry ferts suggested by dark blade, So thanks to darkblade too.

PS - I have notice a slight improvement in my plants since I removed the phosphate and nitrate remover (early days yet but signs are good).

Cheers


----------

